# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  نمایش مقادیر تنظیم شده در xsl ، در تگهای html

## zrahimic

سلام به همه اساتید محترم...

در نودهای یک فایل XML مقادیری را برای نمایش هینت ثبت کرده ام. 
در فایل XSL آن برای نمایش هینت می خواهم از صفت title تگ sup استفاده کنم. ولی نمیدانم چطور یک صفت از یک تگ html را با دستورات xsl مقداردهی نمایم.

از کمک شما ممنون.

این هم نمونه کد:



   <xsl:template match="CPVA">
      <xsl:element name="CPVA">
	 <xsl:attribute name="title">
	    <xsl:value-of select="./@title"/>
	 </xsl:attribute>
	 <sup STYLE ="color:black;" title="">
	 </sup>
      </xsl:element>
   </xsl:template>

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز

این لینک کامل xsl رو توضیح داده .هم کامله, هم جالبه.
http://www.w3.org/TR/xslt

----------

